# Crispy skin mulloway with panfried brussel sprouts



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Looks yummy Jon - I suspect also good with snapper portions. Brussel sprouts have an undeserved reputation.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

What is it with Brussel Sprouts?

I don't like them
But because I say that, everyone feels the need to try to make me change my mind on them
I eat everthing else (and I mean literally everything else)

Why do people feel the pathological need to change my mind about sprouts?
I don't like them, stop trying to change my mind, respect my BS-bias

(The fish looks good though)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

anselmo said:


> What is it with Brussel Sprouts?
> 
> I don't like them
> But because I say that, everyone feels the need to try to make me change my mind on them
> ...


The cousocus looks good too


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

You're afraid of little green balls.

I'd eat anselmos share.


----------

